# Convert large pdf



## delgado (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi, I have successfully converted several pdfs by mailing them to my account with "convert" in the header.
There is one reference guide that I also would like to convert, but the size (25MB) exceeds what I can attach to my emails (and possibly what amazon will agree to receive).

I downloaded the Mobipocket converter, which turned the pdf into a folder file containing an xml file, a large number of html files and a few jpg files. They only show up on my PC when the Kindle is hooked up though, not on the Kindles own home screen. Is there a way I can sneak this large pdf through the conversion process (into azw) somehow?

thanks, delgado.


----------



## delgado (Sep 23, 2010)

humbly bumping the question, if I may


----------



## Zai (Aug 2, 2010)

If you are okay with having the document in .amz/.mobi format and there are no drm issues, Calibre will do it for you with ease. You can download Calibre here.

http://calibre-ebook.com/download


----------



## delgado (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks, Calibre is also choking on the manual I am feeding it for some reason, but it is still a fine discovery that has served me well elsewhere.
I will try to split the pdf before attempting any further conversion.


----------

